# Army Co-Op Mustang



## Micdrow (Dec 26, 2007)

Article on the Co-Op Mustang with the British.

Enjoy


----------



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2007)

Good info.... I didn't know the early Mustang's has two MG's in the nose,
under the engine ! Thanks....

Charles


----------

